# When will we see more 05 GTOs at dealers?



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

I called several dealers in the Chicagoland area over the past few days, and all had either 0 or 1 GTOs. When are we going to see a decent number showing up at dealerships? Does anyone here have info on when more cars are supposed to to show up?

Also, how long is the lag time between the car showing up on GMBuyPower.com as dealer inventory, and it showing up at the dealer?


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

My best guess is that the dealers don't really know! I can tell you though, that if your really interested in one and don't mind traveling to get it look in S.D. most dealers have at least 3. In the bigger cities that is! Get great deals there this time of year!


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't know but I saw a few leaving Benicia today. There was a black, yellow, and impulse blue GTO on the back of a big rig with a few other ponchos. Not a bad site to see when commuting to work.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

Legionaire said:


> My best guess is that the dealers don't really know! I can tell you though, that if your really interested in one and don't mind traveling to get it look in S.D. most dealers have at least 3. In the bigger cities that is! Get great deals there this time of year!


I don't think I want to travel that far.  I traveled to Indianapolis for my Corvette, but that was only a few hours drive. 

I just wish I could find out when local dealers will actually have some in stock. If they only have one in stock, they probably won't be selling it for a reasonable price...

BTW, the car I'm planning on buying is the exact one you have. :cheers:


----------



## GTOJ (Jan 29, 2005)

I am sold out until the end of this month maybe into next month. I need these cars to come in faster!!! :cheers


----------



## yamaal14 (Feb 8, 2005)

there are some in the twin cities area depending on color meaning black


----------



## speedfrk (Dec 31, 2004)

rworkman98 said:


> I called several dealers in the Chicagoland area over the past few days, and all had either 0 or 1 GTOs. When are we going to see a decent number showing up at dealerships? Does anyone here have info on when more cars are supposed to to show up?
> 
> Also, how long is the lag time between the car showing up on GMBuyPower.com as dealer inventory, and it showing up at the dealer?



There are 50 showing up on buypower in the Atlanta area. No shortage down here.


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

good luck getting one - I just canceled my order because i can't get the car. it's been in the US for 6 weeks, but i can't get the thing. so, i'll go get a mustang tomorrow.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

I went back to the dealer yesterday. Still nothing on their lot. And supposedly, only 1 GTO in my color combo w/ MN6 is supposed to even hit w/in 300 miles in the near future.  I don’t understand how other states have had them on the ground for 2-3 weeks, yet nothing at all in the Chicagoland area…


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

rworkman98 said:


> I went back to the dealer yesterday. Still nothing on their lot. And supposedly, only 1 GTO in my color combo w/ MN6 is supposed to even hit w/in 300 miles in the near future.  I don’t understand how other states have had them on the ground for 2-3 weeks, yet nothing at all in the Chicagoland area…



It's all marketing....

People in the snow belt tend not to by rear wheel drive performance cars in the winter, just like you don't see a lot of convertibles on the lots when the snow is falling. They are going to release the cars where they sold better in those markets first and where the weather is fair. They will also hold off sending the o5's to those areas that have a large supply of 04's yet.

I've noticed there have been quite a few people from Montana here, and it seems like for a place like that for this time of year, the dealers have them available. It is therefore obvious there is a market there. (Thanks guys). It's the old addage, you have to move what is in stock. On top of that, If the dealer in your area didn't sell many 04's, he is in by no means going to be in a hurry to order 05's. Good luck on finding your ride, sooner that later. :cheers


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

SFLGOAT said:


> It's all marketing....
> 
> People in the snow belt tend not to by rear wheel drive performance cars in the winter, just like you don't see a lot of convertibles on the lots when the snow is falling. They are going to release the cars where they sold better in those markets first and where the weather is fair. They will also hold off sending the o5's to those areas that have a large supply of 04's yet.
> 
> I've noticed there have been quite a few people from Montana here, and it seems like for a place like that for this time of year, the dealers have them available. It is therefore obvious there is a market there. (Thanks guys). It's the old addage, you have to move what is in stock. On top of that, If the dealer in your area didn't sell many 04's, he is in by no means going to be in a hurry to order 05's. Good luck on finding your ride, sooner that later. :cheers


I know what you're saying here, but I can discount both theories.

First, I live outside of Buffalo, NY (the epitomy of the snow belt) and my dealer has 3 '05s, and has already sold one.

Second, on another forum, there are more GTO owners from the Chicagoland area than any other area in the world. I mean, theres probably at least 30. So I would think Chicago dealers had no problem selling '04s and would have plenty of '05s already collecting dust (or should I say snow) on their lots.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

It's true that there are still a lot of '04s still sitting on lots. But I wish they'd hurry up w/ the '05s before I'm forced to buy something else.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2005)

They had the big international car show here in spokane last weekend and my dealer gave free tickets. So I went so I could see the 05 GTO, and guess what? They didn`t have one, they had the 04 there with the 05 hood and grill. What`s up with that GM? Ford had 3 05 mustangs there and their was a big crowd around them. I thought car shows were held to promote their new models. I guess pontiac doesn`t want to promote the 05 goat. That`s the reason I went was to see the 05. What a letdown I wanted to see one in the flesh. I don`t think my dealer even cares about GTO`s. They only sold mine and one other one and still have auto 04 on the lot. I asked the salesman when gave me the ticket if they had the 05 goat at the show and he chained the subject and started talking about the 200,000 dollar ford GT that was there. Maybe he is going to jump dealerships!!!!


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

djdub said:


> I know what you're saying here, but I can discount both theories.
> 
> First, I live outside of Buffalo, NY (the epitomy of the snow belt) and my dealer has 3 '05s, and has already sold one.
> 
> Second, on another forum, there are more GTO owners from the Chicagoland area than any other area in the world. I mean, theres probably at least 30. So I would think Chicago dealers had no problem selling '04s and would have plenty of '05s already collecting dust (or should I say snow) on their lots.



we can agree to disagree, you make some good points. I firmly believe though the fact of the matter is allocation is controled by supply and demand. Not only by which zone GM decides to send vehicles to, but by what the dealer decides to order. A dealer is paying floorplan interest every month and if he believes he will sell the cars later than sooner, he is not going to have them sit on the lot waiting for the weather to clear or for incentives to bring buyers in. 

As far as Chicagoland, 30 GTOs in a population that size does not seem like many to me. For example, market share is based on sales vs population. If you sold 30 in a population of 3 million, selling 15 in a population of 2 million is a greater share of the market. From reading the forums, not many people are like Larry who drive their goat daily in these areas. (I don't need a flood of responses I drive my goat daily in Chicago, this is an observation) Further, I am sure these cars did not start selling until the incentives hit like everywhere else later in the year. By controlling allocation, if you want the car now, you are going to have to pay for it if you want it now. Dealers and buyers both know this. If you can show me a dealer who did not have a hard time selling 04's, I 'll show you a liar.  

There is no lack of 05's here on the east coast of south Florida. There are 50 05's between Stuart and Miami, a 2 hours drive. Come on down, 78 & sunny.................... :cheers


----------



## Stoge (Feb 17, 2005)

A local dealership has 7 2005 GTOs on the lot.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

SFLGOAT said:


> As far as Chicagoland, 30 GTOs in a population that size does not seem like many to me. For example, market share is based on sales vs population. If you sold 30 in a population of 3 million, selling 15 in a population of 2 million is a greater share of the market. From reading the forums, not many people are like Larry who drive their goat daily in these areas. (I don't need a flood of responses I drive my goat daily in Chicago, this is an observation) Further, I am sure these cars did not start selling until the incentives hit like everywhere else later in the year. By controlling allocation, if you want the car now, you are going to have to pay for it if you want it now. Dealers and buyers both know this. If you can show me a dealer who did not have a hard time selling 04's, I 'll show you a liar.
> 
> There is no lack of 05's here on the east coast of south Florida. There are 50 05's between Stuart and Miami, a 2 hours drive. Come on down, 78 & sunny.................... :cheers


I'm talking about an isolated web forum, which has members from larger cities such as NYC and LA as well. The Chicago area has the most members on the site. But I am sure there are many more GTO owners around Chicago that are not members of the forum. But the fact of the matter is, Chicago has the highest # on that board. More than LA and NYC. But I'm sure those 2 cities do not have a lack of '05 inventory.

As for Florida... I will be there in April on vacation. As for living there... I did and absolutely hated it. Nice place to vacation, terrible place to live. But, to each his own. :cheers


----------



## GTOJ (Jan 29, 2005)

Stoge said:


> A local dealership has 7 2005 GTOs on the lot.


Man I wish I was that dealer. I would have something to sell. We sold our last 2004 last night so now I have to wait at least a couple of weeks before I am back in the GTO business.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

Stoge said:


> A local dealership has 7 2005 GTOs on the lot.


 :agree 

Yep, same here. Don't want to look at one for fear of wanting to trade my 04. :willy:


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

Seems there are plenty in Southern Cali. I had my choice of colors when I bought mine last night.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

GTOJ said:


> Man I wish I was that dealer. I would have something to sell. We sold our last 2004 last night so now I have to wait at least a couple of weeks before I am back in the GTO business.


What state are you located in? Do you have any Blue/Blue MN6s coming in?


----------



## GTOJ (Jan 29, 2005)

I am in Dallas,TX. I don't yet have a Blue/Blue 6 speed incoming. I do have a Blue/Black 6 speed incoming. Our best bet if you want this vehicle is have me find you one. If you are interested or anyone else for that matter please pm or e-mail me.

thanks,

Jason


----------



## Stealthgto (Feb 15, 2005)

I am in Sacramento and the Pontiac dealership I am going to purchase my GTO from told me that if I choose to order my GTO (interior and exterior options), it will be about 7 months before my car arrived. They told me that it will be on a slow boat from the "land down up under."  As for now, I will take my chances and wait for them to locate me the one I need with the interior and exterior black. Also, I just spoken to the sales manager a moment ago and they already have sold two black on black GTOs.


_"Pontiac the mark of great cars!"_ :cool


----------

